# VB Head Boat Help



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I know....this needs to get to the Boating Forum, but I've been asked again to find a head boat out of Rudee, Little Creek or Lynnhaven for our company's fishing trip.
Looking to set sail around the first or second week in September.

I am looking for a 1/2 day charter for 40-50 employees. We want to lock in on the head boat and have our employees only.

If anyone has any information on any head boats or captains that can accomadate, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Just_Me (Feb 7, 2008)

Best bet, Try the head boats off of OVP ,,, Ive heard they will work with you and also you wont have to pay to fish the pier afterwords.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Try giving these guys a call, http://www.rudeeinletcharters.com/ they should be able to hook you up.


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

I know for a fact that they do private trips out of Lynnhaven which should fit your needs. Bottom Fishing around that time of the year is exceptionally good also.


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

Check with the Dockside Resturant located
beside what use to Henry`s on the right just
after you cross the Lesner Bridge headed east. Turn right at the 1st light and pull into parking lot asap. You will find what you seek!

Capt.Skid


----------

